# so I've been drinking and people are saying whose farting.



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh well...


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

its probably the fermented yeast that is causing the smell..stop drinking alcoholic beverages for awhile and try florastar...its yeast too,but for some reason it seems to work for me-even though I have yeast issues.
I started taking it and three days later the poo smell was gone,hasnt returned...I was very upset recently-took flea infested cat to vet-and thought that I would stink.NO SMELL WHATSOEVER. usually when I get nervous or upset ,my stomach turns and the LG/FBO happens..NONE ANYMORE.
I also stopped sugary foods and drink a 8 ounce glass of ACV
try thathose thiings,they should work for you...you may have to find another alcoholic beverage instead of berr-which I assume you were drinking


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

thickthighs1 said:


> its probably the fermented yeast that is causing the smell..stop drinking alcoholic beverages for awhile and try florastar...its yeast too,but for some reason it seems to work for me-even though I have yeast issues.
> I started taking it and three days later the poo smell was gone,hasnt returned...I was very upset recently-took flea infested cat to vet-and thought that I would stink.NO SMELL WHATSOEVER. usually when I get nervous or upset ,my stomach turns and the LG/FBO happens..NONE ANYMORE.
> I also stopped sugary foods and drink a 8 ounce glass of ACV
> try thathose thiings,they should work for you...you may have to find another alcoholic beverage instead of berr-which I assume you were drinking


Sorry I think you've been asked this before but do you feel any warm/heat sensations in your arse?


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Well actually I was called out on it by a guy whose going to be interviewed by my boss today. Obviously he won't be getting hired. It really pisses me off though because some days I'm good and others not so much.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I used to have the warm feelings in my anus when I was nervous.Do not have it anymore..and the smell is gone.
When im nervous,the LG doesn't happen anymore although,I can still feel gas escaping sometimes..no smell though.


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

So for you the warm feelings in the anus were different to the feeling of gas escaping?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

your right its basically the same thing..i don't have lg a lot anymore,even when im nervous.occasionally the lg will leak out,but there is no smell

I really don't really fart anymore either,just burp..i think its the acv helping


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

So I just got done jogging and headed to the supermarket to get some groceries. Some dude was eating in his car and totally coughed hard when I walked by. I didn't think much of it so I brushed it off. I stopped in front of the grocery store before entering and waited a little because I was still real sweaty. After a few minutes he passed by flipped me the bird and zoomed off. Imagine how bad it must have smelled for him to go out of his way to flip me off. Haha oh well.


----------

